# Just Curious...Do You Use The Ignore Feature?



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

I have recently discovered the ignore feature, and have tried it twice...but it kinda defeats the purpose of the forum. At present I have no names on my ignore list.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

Gosh. I don't ignore anybody. Don't know if anybody finds me so objectionable that they ignore me, though.

And the woman in the cartoon doesn't get any sympathy from me. Obviously, she's not serving her cat as well as she should.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 9, 2014)

I have never ignored anybody..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2014)

:noway: .. never ignored anyone on this board. ... 
but my cat, that's another matter  - she thinks she runs the house at times! ..:rulez:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And the woman in the cartoon doesn't get any sympathy from me. Obviously, she's not serving her cat as well as she should.



Yeah...that's Bizarro for ya!   ...just so you know...it it the CAT speaking.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

I never used the ignore feature. If it's something in which I have no interest, I simply don't bother opening it.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I never used the ignore feature. If it's something in which I have no interest, I simply don't bother opening it.


Best way, I Agree!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

only on stalkers.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 9, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> :noway: .. never ignored anyone on this board. ...  but my cat, that's another matter  - she thinks she runs the house at times! ..:rulez:



Me too,can see the purpose of ignoring anyone on this board.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

No, never used an ignore button.


----------



## Ina (Oct 9, 2014)

Reminds me of being in grade school, and making sure the kid your upset with knows, "I'm not talking to you".  :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 9, 2014)

I've used it too Meanderer, I'm glad it's there.  Sometimes for me, it's like turning off a show, or changing channels.  I can usually watch it again later, it's all about my attitude, how I see people, and what they say.  Not taking it personally, just like in the offline world


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> Reminds me of being in grade school, and making sure the kid your upset with knows, "I'm not talking to you".  :wave:



I can see your point Ina, but I also remember being bullied in school, and I would not talk to those that were doing it.  It was better for me to try and stay away from them.  

I don't mind folks who disagree on here, but when they start taking personal jabs, or being out and out rude, that is where the buck stops with me  The worse part is when  I feel threatened and start to "fight" back, then I am not being any better then them.  I think "ignore" is very appropriate for someone like me.  My hat is off to those that have mastered the "don't take it personal" tool Denise

Hey, wouldn't a "smiley" with "Don't take it personal" on it be great, LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Oct 9, 2014)

Denise, There's bound to be on out there somewhere. :wave:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 9, 2014)

I have never used it.



.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2014)

Never used


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2014)

Never used it on here , everyone here has an opinion that's worth reading IMO.. whether I agree with it or not

I *would *use the ignore facility without a shadow of a doubt if someone was making personal attacks or stalking me...as I have on other forums. Life is too short to allow a stranger to cause you upset. 

However on this forum I have not yet felt the need.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 9, 2014)

Never used it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 9, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



LOL, boy if this isn't the truth, heehee!!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 9, 2014)

Not this forum but I have used something similar on another one.

For people who had the ability to rile me and the potential to bring out sharp responses from me, I would temporarily put them on the ignore equivalent. After that I would be aware that they had made a post but the content would be hidden from my eyes. However, curiosity always prompted me to  override and I'd open the post anyway. It was then on me not to overreact. 

These days, I'm much more placid and don't need to check myself in this way.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 9, 2014)

LOL @ Dame! My curiosity would never let me not know what I was missing.


----------



## Justme (Oct 10, 2014)

I haven't used it on this forum yet, but use it on other forums


----------



## Steve (Oct 10, 2014)

NO !!! 
I never used the ignore ....
Most likely never use it either... At least not on this forum...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 10, 2014)

Justme said:


> I haven't used it on this forum yet, but use it on other forums



Same with me.  I have used it on other forums.. not here..  People here don't carry a grudge from one thread to another like on some forums.. Ideally, people can strongly disagree on one thread.. and then agree on another thread..  BUT.. I have seen people that will stalk someone from one thread to another with nasty comments.. THOSE are the folks that should be ignored...because they make it impossible to enjoy a forum.


----------



## Justme (Oct 10, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Same with me.  I have used it on other forums.. not here..  People here don't carry a grudge from one thread to another like on some forums.. Ideally, people can strongly disagree on one thread.. and then agree on another thread..  BUT.. I have seen people that will stalk someone from one thread to another with nasty comments.. THOSE are the folks that should be ignored...because they make it impossible to enjoy a forum.



I have been stalked on forums, probably by one poster using different names. They have been banned from my favoured forum.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't get stalking. It's perverse.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 10, 2014)

I have found the greatest wisdom of anyplace on this board! And I can always skip if I find anyone I don't want to read. The opinions are so varied and that is what I like. I learn alot on here. Thanks for being friends I don't feel the need to "defriend" as they say on facebook!


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been tempted.........


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2014)

:lol: I've just had to do it to one particular poster on another forum.
He has a bee in his bonnet on one particular topic which also happens to push my buttons.
I've tried ignoring him, responding with a deflection but have only succeeded in alienating other posters.
Either I send him to Coventry or I send myself to avoid causing further damage.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm ignoring this thread.

...

Oh, no, wait ...


----------



## Bee (Oct 11, 2014)

Pam said:


> I've been tempted.........




I have been verrry verrry tempted as well Pam.:bigwink:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> :lol: I've just had to do it to one particular poster on another forum.
> He has a bee in his bonnet on one particular topic which also happens to push my buttons.
> I've tried ignoring him, responding with a deflection but have only succeeded in alienating other posters.
> Either I send him to Coventry or I send myself to avoid causing further damage.



It's kind of pointless to put someone on "ignore" anyway... All someone has to do is reply to them with a quote and everything they said is visable anyway.. so why bother?   

I have had people on  Ignore on other forums, but my curiousity always gets the better of me.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

I've just used it to put three people on ignore.  I feel better already.  layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 11, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> It's kind of pointless to put someone on "ignore" anyway... All someone has to do is reply to them with a quote and everything they said is visable anyway.. so why bother?
> 
> I have had people on  Ignore on other forums, but my curiousity always gets the better of me.



By putting someone on ignore, and I only do it temporarily anyway, I am reminded not to take anything they say seriously enough to flare up. In the case I mentioned yesterday, I am reading his posts but I have to choose to do so. So far so good.

He doesn't know about his status so it is not about him. It's all about controlling myself.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 11, 2014)

ignore


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> By putting someone on ignore, and I only do it temporarily anyway, I am reminded not to take anything they say seriously enough to flare up. In the case I mentioned yesterday, I am reading his posts but I have to choose to do so. So far so good.
> 
> He doesn't know about his status so it is not about him. It's all about controlling myself.




I never looked at it that way... Some people are better ignored.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I've just used it to put three people on ignore.  I feel better already.  layful:



Heyyy!  I wondered why you weren't answering my posts!!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Heyyy!  I wondered why you weren't answering my posts!!





I can't hear you  :turnaround::turnaround::turnaround:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 11, 2014)

The interesting thing about the "ignore" feature is that it only works in the virtual world. You really can't use it in the real world. 

I suppose it has its uses, but i've never used it - to me, it's the equivalent of covering my ears and loudly going "LA-LA-LA-LA" ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The interesting thing about the "ignore" feature is that it only works in the virtual world. You really can't use it in the real world.
> 
> I suppose it has its uses, but i've never used it - to me, it's the equivalent of covering my ears and loudly going "LA-LA-LA-LA" ...




And sometimes that is all that's needed to reduce stress and save your sanity.  I'm off to my control panel...  :cart:


----------



## Debby (Oct 11, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't get stalking. It's perverse.




I guess some people get off on the victim's fear.  That way they have power over another.  And you're right, it is perverse.


----------



## Nontoxiconly (Oct 11, 2014)

*On other sites...*

I use the ignore feature on some other sites I have been to but only if a person consistently says things on the boards that offend me. I'm not proud of this. I believe I can learn something from everyone and I don't like letting my sensitivities stand in the way of that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 12, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> And sometimes that is all that's needed to reduce stress and save your sanity.  I'm off to my control panel...  :cart:



I suppose ...

One could also engage the offender, develop a thicker skin, ignore them without using the "Ignore" feature or just walk away ...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree that it is to be used as a temporary "time-out".  I also  think the ignore feature acts like "caller ID".  It lets you know who's posting, and you can then choose to read it or not. In extreme cases of harassment, you may use the "report" button located to the right of the "reputation" button, to report it.

View attachment 10405


----------



## Rainee (Oct 12, 2014)

I have never done that ! I enjoy what others write about and its my fault if I take offence .. everyone is entitled to have their say..


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Meanderer, brought up a good point, there's a report button you can press, so I propose that the moderator insert an ignore button near where the reputation and report button are located.  This would make my life even less complicated; please, pretty please.  Already I've had to add two more people as of this morning and it's just so much work to have go locate the setting and then type in these complicated nicks.


----------



## Debby (Oct 12, 2014)

Rainee said:


> I have never done that ! I enjoy what others write about and its my fault if I take offence .. everyone is entitled to have their say..





I like your comment Rainee.  And you know, I think even the comments of people that we don't agree with can have a positive influence as we're pushed to rethinking our own positions and/or forcing us to learn to accept opposing opinions with grace.  Helps with our own personal evolution you know.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Meanderer, brought up a good point, there's a report button you can press, so I propose that the moderator insert an ignore button near where the reputation and report button are located.  This would make my life even less complicated; please, pretty please.  Already I've had to add two more people as of this morning and it's just so much work to have go locate the setting and then type in these complicated nicks.



while Matrix is at it....Shirley requested a "groan" button.
View attachment 10420


----------



## AprilT (Oct 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> while Matrix is at it....Shirley requested a "groan" button.
> View attachment 10420



LOL!  I so hope those that don't already have me on ignore by now realize, I'm just joshing (joking,) being silly with these comments I've made, well mostly. :tongue:

But, like others, when stalked, I do make use of what's available to put an end to it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> LOL!  I so hope those that don't already have me on ignore by now realize, I'm just joshing (joking,) being silly with these comments I've made, well mostly. :tongue:
> 
> But, like others, when stalked, I do make use of what's available to put an end to it.



I love that "Raspberry" smilie...  I just may make use of it!!!  I kind of sums up my feelings sometimes anyway..


----------

